# Mass for Christmas Day



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Ensemble Organum / Marcel Pérès
Mass for Christmas Day

Release Date November 14, 2006
Duration50:06
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateJuly, 1984

4R


----------

